# Today's must have shrimp?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For those shrimp fanatics out there, what shrimp are you just dying to get?

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

John N. said:


> For those shrimp fanatics out there, what shrimp are you just dying to get?
> 
> -John N.


none...not worth dying...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I am with Pedro, not worth dying over.

That being said, I would like to try my hand at keeping CRS, but I don't want the high grades.
No point in buying the high grades to experiment on. I want to make sure to be able to keep them alive first and formost, then to breed them second.
Then either selective breed the quality into them, or actually spend some money.

So if you want to get rid of your lower grades for really Cheap, I am your man.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Poorly worded, oops! However, some will pay an arm and a leg for just one! So, you never know, some shrimp fanatics just might 'kick the bucket' for their favorite shrimp! 

For me, I've been waiting to get my hands on some Tiger shrimp. I had the chance to get some locally a few times, but can't find the room to house them. Something about the stripes makes them cool to look at. I heard they were difficult to breed too, so that's a interesting challenge to overcome!










-John N.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Cherries are damn near indestructible and breed like, well, cherry shrimp.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I voted snowball shrimp. These still seem to be a rare find in the states and they're quite striking.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I have to say cherries.......if taken care of, they are beautiful, are fairly inexpensive, and do an awesome job of cleaning a tank, especially mosses! That, and yes, they do breed nicely, and stay fairly small and elegant-looking! $100 for a shrimp from Japan just isn't worth it to me!


----------



## Marlène (May 4, 2007)

Black Bee shrimp, that's why:


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

^^^^^That shot with the snail is freakin' hilarous...."Get outta my way you stinkin' snail" :heh: 

I really like the Tiger and bumblebee shrimps-especially the Tigers. I jumped on the snowball bandwagon because I've heard they're very similar to Cherry reds in that they're easy to keep and breed prolifically. Mine should arrive next week (hopefully all alive).


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Snowball, Green, and Tigers for me. Trying to expand my "collection" as I only have RCS and Amano's.

Although either this month or next month I plan on ordering some Tigers from Singapore (seller does really well of AquaBid).


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I want snowball, I have all the others besides green and tiger shrimp.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Asian Filter Fan shrimp, Atyopsis moluccensis, They grow 12cm / 4" - 5", last 5 - 7 years and are harmless.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Im wanting some Blue tiger shrimp from Germany.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

What do Blue Tiger Shrimp look like?

-John N.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have been told, and I am not sure, but what I have been told by a reliable source is that there is no such thing as a shrimp that is naturally blue, at least not as an adult, unless they have been DYED.
Please don't slam me if this is not true, like I said, it is just what I have been told.

So I guess this ends up being a question.

IS there a shrimp that is born blue, grows up blue and stays blue as an adult?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I second you, goalcres.....I don't believe that they stay blue, unless they are dyed or stressed. They are all cardina japonica species, and will look like an amano shrimp, more or less.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Edward said:


> Asian Filter Fan shrimp, Atyopsis moluccensis, They grow 12cm / 4" - 5", last 5 - 7 years and are harmless.


I love my Atyopsis moluccensis shrimp. Most Petco's and Petsmart's sell this shrimp. I got mine at Petsmart.

She just hangs out all day in the outflow of my HOB filter.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

> For that particular purpsoe they have specialized chelae, which have turned into sticky, fan-like filter appendages


 Like porcellin crabs? I love watching those 

Can I say ghost shrimp? Hm, from past experience the ones I had liked snails(yum) and were really cute. Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to see them in my big tank, and I have the feeling my bettas would eat them, the one time I tried it my shrimp lasted a week =/


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Dark Green Shrimp - Caridina sp. new to the hobby this year and

Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow (Yellow Shrimp) also pretty new.


----------



## tundra girl (Mar 2, 2006)

Blue tigers aren't dyed but unfortunately not all of the offspring are blue .. Some hatches may have only half blue of none at all. they are still trying to perfect the strain. water conditions and food may also affect color.
















These are crayfish_germany's pic's from his web site I copied the image links
I wouldn't die for them.....but I might just kill :-D


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

Which (if any) of these will live/thrive in soft/acid conditions? I have some amanos and ghost shrimp in my tank, and they seem ok but i wanna know if they will breed in my water parameters somewhere around 6.2-6.5 ph and say, 60-80ppm gh.

D


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I think Ammano's only breed in Saltwater. don't know about the ghosts


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, the Amanos will breed in freshwater, it's just that the fry won't survive the larval stage without Saltwater. As far as the ghost shrimp go, it's highly dependant on the specific variety of shrimp you're dealing with. There are many shrimp that are given the same common name of ghost shrimp. Some can be bred and the fry raised in freshwater without any problems, while others can not.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

DLOBREAKS said:


> Which (if any) of these will live/thrive in soft/acid conditions? I have some amanos and ghost shrimp in my tank, and they seem ok but i wanna know if they will breed in my water parameters somewhere around 6.2-6.5 ph and say, 60-80ppm gh.
> 
> D


I know Tiger shrimp and I think Crystal reds and bee shrimp prefer slightly soft/acidic water. Petshrimp.com is probably the best place for specific info. Try this link:

http://www.petshrimp.com/shrimpspecies.html


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

DLOBREAKS said:


> Which (if any) of these will live/thrive in soft/acid conditions? I have some amanos and ghost shrimp in my tank, and they seem ok but i wanna know if they will breed in my water parameters somewhere around 6.2-6.5 ph and say, 60-80ppm gh.
> 
> D


Your PH level is almost exactly where it needs to be for breeding caridina sp. shrimp.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

John N. said:


> Something about the stripes makes them cool to look at. I heard they were difficult to breed too, so that's a interesting challenge to overcome!
> 
> -John N.


Yeah, I really like the stripes too. I wanted them the first time I saw them, and bought 15 the first time I saw them at the LFS.

They can't be too difficult to breed because mine are going crazy. I've had them almost 2 months, and I dug out about 3 dozen babies when I tore my tank down this weekend. It took me longer to get my cherries to breed believe it or not. :lol:


----------



## MiKyongW (Jun 12, 2006)

Caridina gracilirostris -- Rhino shrimp! When healthy they look awesome with their long red noses and clear bodies. They do great in freshwater plant tanks -- the only problem is they need brackish water to reproduce.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the variety that is currently available, colorwise...

If you shrimp farmers want to make some serious $$$, use the good color stock you have now and start selecting based on size! Bigger shrimp=more demand. The colors are great, but many people won't bother to bend over and look and look and look until they spot the 2 $40 (for example) shrimp in a planted 20 L.


----------



## Perfect Angel (May 17, 2007)

Do I have to choose? Cant I have them both?


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Mar 7, 2007)

Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow and snowballs. Of course red cherries are just wonderful little things, so I don't think I'll ever be without them. I've had so much fun with them so far, so I thought I'd try out the RCS "cousins" ~ got yellows coming this week and hopefully I'll find some snowballs in a few more weeks.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

I can definitely see why people are obsessed with the CRS due to all the selective breeding they can do with them. I think the green shrimp is beautiful though. I like how they blend in perfectly with the plants and don't distract from the flora. It's really kinda cool when you're looking over your tank and you spot one.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Interesting how quickly your tastes change. When the thread was started back in May I voted for snowball shrimp. Now I would much rather have the black bee shrimp. I still don't have either.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Blue Tiger!!!! Crs is nice too... wait.. im confused.. if i can have multiple votes ill vote for all!! im obsessed with shrimps lol!

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Wait.. i can.. so my vote goes to all!


----------



## Lady Elizabeth (Oct 28, 2004)

green shrimp and snowball


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

I personally like the Amano and Green shrimp, but it depends on what kind of scape you have. Different shrimp look good with different scapes. As a whole shrimp are just fun!


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

CRS, especially the higher grades like the hinomaru are truly the most beautiful shrimp out there. I wouldn't mind getting a few golden eye blue tiger shrimp as well.


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Indian zebra shrimps..............easy to keep and breed.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Red nosed shrimp










African Giant Filter Shrimp Atya gabonensis


----------



## idonteatfish (Aug 31, 2007)

whoa those are cool shrimps robert...as for me, my favorite is the green shrimp cuz they are fun to try and find when they hide in my plants. i also love my bumble bee shrimps, they are just pretty and awesome


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm with Marlène on this poll. Black Tiger, they are just lovely.


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with the orange color morph of the red cherry shrimp? Does it breed true? As easy to keep as red cherries? Health?


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

AFAIK, the "orange" shrimp are dyed.


----------



## LazyHorse (Jun 9, 2007)

I bought 10 RCS juveniles to start my colony from a member of this forum a while ago, they've now multiplied to between 20-30 in my tank. A few of the newly grown up shrimps seem to have orange innards inside their heads. I don't know if they're color morphs but they're definitely not dyed. Seems to be as healthy and active as the normal RCS though.


----------



## Will Hayward (Sep 2, 2007)

While I'm not a Fanatic, but definitely a fan of shrimp I still have to say Amano for their simplicity and subtle beauty.

On top of that I'd like to put forth Signapore Rock Shrimp, which are fair sized filter feeders.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been wanting to get my hands on some Macro Shrimp to breed, especially the Red Claw Shrimp. Just found another hobbyist who breeds them at home which is lucky, no luck finding them anywhere else even on the net! I also plan on breeding CRS/CBS and already have a colony of RCS increasing their population


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, don't send me emails yelling at me, this is going to sound corny to you shrimpers... Florida Ghost Shrimp. Not your everyday Palaemonetes sp. They are roughyl the same size, on average 1.5-3" But, they have banded orange claws in the front that they defiantly use against others. Like a micro crayfish.

Told ya, not living up to the hype, but everyone is different


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

The orange you may be seeing is perhaps "saddled" or egg carrying shrimp. These are females soon to be berried in most cases. Do you have a pic?

Bill


----------

